# Run in Shed ideas please



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Anyone have an inexpensive, easy to build run in shed plan? We've been debating and debating on making a permanent shelter in the back pen for quite some time. The wethers keep destroying the tarp over the shelter back there. 

I plan on building the frame out of pallets, I want to pick up some new pallets for it.

I told the kids with some of their goat show $$ They can help buy the stuff we'd need for it - a good way for them to put $$ back into their goats, and learn responsibility 

So, with that said, I want to make it as simple as possible. I do want to make it big enough for a yearling boer buck, so I am thinking maybe close to 8x8? Roughly 2 pallets x 2 pallets. 
OSB siding and metal roofing. Probably go about 2 pallets high so nobody hurts themselves on metal roofing, and we can stand up vs. bending down to go inside.
I know it needs to have a slanted roof.

Originally we were going to make one out of cattle panels/pallets/canvas cover, but I think it would probably cost just as much to do it that way as it would to make a solid, permanent shelter..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The pallets would be better... cost efficient and would last much longer 

Having it 3 sided through the summer and then if you plan to winter goats in the area, either using pallets for a short wall halfways across the front or even a tarp would work to keep cold wind and weather out.


----------

